# Mo's Chi Diary



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh this should be interesting!!! :lol: 

Dear Diary (just to let everyone know my diary is covered with pictures of Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom and Bratt Pitt holding little Chis)

Alright

April 1, 2004 APRIL FOOLS DAY

This morning has been one of the most pathedic moments of my life. Well, Pango whom always wakes me up for a morning walk at 6:00 like clockwork-decided that he would change his time from 6:00 to 4:30 in the morning. A classic April Fools Joke on his part! Now diary we both know that I am noooo 4:30 in the morning kinda gal. I had just fallen asleep 4 hours before, suffering from insomnia and husband loud snores. Of course I was in no mood to take Pango out. So what better thing to do than nudge the hubby and have him take Pango out for his morning walk. 

I got DENIED!!! The hubby ignored my advances!!! He moaned, rolled over to his other side, and slept. Of course I only could deal with this the best way I know how, and that was to mumble "you ~I have a potty mouth~suck". All I can hear is tapping on our hardwood floor, and soft little whines. I can't believe this EVIL monkey needs to go out. It's times like these when I wish we had a yard and a doggie door, but nooooo we have to live in the heart of downtown. UGH!!! So the tapping and whines get louder and eventually pursue me to move like molasses out of bed. 

Finally I am out of bed!! I walk over to my closet and open the doors. Mind you I'm still asleep, dazed, confused, and everything looks exactly the same. I just grab whatever and put it on. This is what I chose for my morning dog walking ensemble. A pair of teal jogging pants, a bright orange sweatshirt with the word "princess"on it, multi colored socks, black clogs, and an ever so fancy navy blue baseball cap. Oh Yeah! I was styling. Normally I am pretty up to date with fashion, but this morning I looked like a complete idiot.

As I opened the front doors to our building to the sidewalk that awaits Pango every morning I start to wake up. As we walked a little further I noticed a young lady walking towards us. She looked like she was about to go do a photo shoot at 4:30 in the morning. Hair done, make-up flawless, clothes crisp, shoes (very cute by the way) polished, but me completely different look. Hair nappy, make-up non exsistent, clothes wrinkled, shoes I can't believe I even put them on. I looked at her and then looked down at myself. :shock: What the hell was I thinking this morning. Her pug looked at me and at that moment I thought I saw it turn it's nose up at me. They walked away and I sware I heard giggling. Poor Pango must have been like an embarrassed teenager caught out with his uncool mother. 

Just another day in the life of another proud Chi owner! The things we do for these little poop machines :lol:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh Mo, you really had a #1 kind of morning :thumbup: ,
     ,
this is in honor of your orange shirt :laughing9: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: LOL


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Mo!

Your diary is off to a great start already! I really enjoyed reading your first installment.  

Hopefully Pango learnt his lesson and won't pull any more April Fool pranks on you. 

Anna


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hmm well i gues we dont quite yet know what weve let ourselves in for yet anna! ale:


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Mia said:


> hmm well i gues we dont quite yet know what weve let ourselves in for yet anna! ale:


 :lol: You have NOOOO idea...I am a chatterbox and love to write. I have tons of stories that I could share. So just be prepared.


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright Diary!

April 2, 2004 

I didn't have any issues dressing myself this morning when I took Pango out for his walk. :lol: 

What I do have an issue with is unbehaved big pups off leash. I understand that these bigger puppies don't know that a small dog is a little more fragile, so I won't place blame on them. It's their unresponsible owners that I blame for their pups behaviour. Pango loves to go to the off leash park. Normally Pango gets along with each and every single thing, but there is always that one pup that gets too carried away. You know the pup that has paws the size of Pango. 

Anyway as Pango is running around with his friend Oscar (basset hound) and Suki (yellow lab) having a grand old time a bull mastiff starts running over to us :shock: . Now I don't freak out, but if you could have seen the freight train running towards these dogs you would have freaked out to. This dog was HUGE. The owner of this very beautiful pup is screaming at the top of his lungs "Picasso get your ~I have a potty mouth~ over here". While he is screaming he is walking like a turtle towards us. Poor Picasso just wanted to play, but doesn't understand that smaller pups can't play as rough. 

The guy screams at us "don't worry he's very friendly". As soon as the last word left Picasso's owners mouth Picasso takes his huge paw and slaps the ~I have a potty mouth~ out of Pango. Pango yelps Suki and Oscar take off and Picasso chases after Suki. I run over to Pango who is just laying there trying to avoid being trampled by this what he thought was a monster. I picked Pango up but before I knew what happen Picasso felt he was going to jump on me to try to see Pango. Ohhh, I don't take to well to unbehaved dogs and I don't take to well to complete idiot owners. I start yelling at this guy to get his ~I have a potty mouth~off of me or I will do it with force. 

I love all dogs, but I am one heck of a protective mother when it comes to my Pango. This guy had the nerve to tell me that I was overreacting :mumum: . Instead of getting the dog off of me he spent his time evaluating my nerve. What an ~I have a potty mouth~! He was still a couple feet away-walking like he was stuck in mud :roll: . Finally I was face to face with this idiot who finally got the attention of Picasso and put him on his lead. 

You better believe that I had words for this guy :argue: ! Let's just say I would have to write alot of ~I have potty mouths~so we won't go there. I just cannot believe that this guy didn't have control over his pup. He shouldn't have been off leash...PERIOD.... I am all for off leash parks, but I believe that as a responsible owner we have to control the behaviour of our dogs. This guy was clueless, and the fact that he wasn't concerned about the well being of Pango after watching his pup knock the crap out of him is (what my husband says) BOLLOCKS!!! After the dogs started to settle I advised the guy to get a reality check, and better manners. Poor Picasso is suffering because he isn't being properly trained to socialize in a positive way. If this guy ignores his pups behaviour each and every time it will end in disaster. 

Picasso will keep up with his rough play and some dog that doesn't approve will attack or some other dog's owner will take matters in their own hands and strike Picasso. As dog owners we have to protect our pups, and some people will do whatever it takes. I wasn't scared of Picasso attacking Pango. That's not what his intention were-he just wanted to play, but if he would have slapped Pango again you better believe I would have done something. I am not a cruel person but I have to protect my baby. What ever means possible. 

After the incident the man left cursing me out and telling me to mind my business :banghead: . I was over it and I felt sad that Picasso was being raised by a complete jackass. He will suffer big time for his owners stupidity and I just don't think that's fair. Picasso deserves so much better. People like Picassos owner are the ones who give their own dogs breed a bad name. It's not the dog it's the owners. So, anyway after jerk left I took a look at Pango and everything was fine. Still kinda nervous, but went back to playing with Oscar and Suki. What a tough cookie he is. 


Just another day in the life of a proud Chi owner. :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*phew* I sure am glad your pup is OK - what a trooper little Pango is for shaking it off and continuing to play with his buddies! 

Am also glad to hear that you put that guy in his place - he may not change but at least you tried! 

I sure do like reading your journal.  

Anna


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Well I'm glad you like to read it. I always have alot to say (chatterbox)!!! 

Yeah Pango I'm proud of my little tough guy. He just shrugged it off and went back to playing with his buddies. I just hope that I don't see that guy again, because I still have some more words for him.


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright Diary,

April 3, 2004

Ahhhh-it has been such a wonderful day today. It's about time this gal get a break. As you know, Vancouver is awful during the winters nothing but cold wet rain  24 hours a day. Today there wasn't a rain cloud anywhere near. It was just beautiful. The sun was bright :sunny: , people were out on cafe patios having lunch, so many pups at the off leash park running around, and everything was just perfect. Pango, Stu, and I went to the off leash park this morning with our cups of joe (Pango had his ball) and had a great time. 

We played fetch with him for about 30 minutes until he was just too pooped. Then his friends finally got to the park (fashionably late :roll: ) and all that energy he lost was back. He was a crazed chihuahua once again running all over the place saying hello to old friends and making new ones. I was so glad that he was enjoying himself, and not to mention Stu and I got to catch up with our current events with other couples. After the park we walked back home to let Pango take his afternoon nap. 

As soon as we open the door Pango headed for his bed and crashed :sleepy2: . He was out like a light, and he wasn't waking up for anyone. I said the word treat and he didn't budge. So we left him alone and watched football (soccer) and yes my boys (Man. United) won so that just made my day even better. After the game and Pangos nap we decided to go Subeez (a resteraunt with a lovely patio) and grabbed a bite to eat. It is a real nice place for pup owners, because they don't mind having the pups on their patio. Which rocks for Pango, because everyone seems to have treats.

Of course the day isn't quite over, but I had to put our entry in before we headed back out again. I was just glad that we had such wonderful weather and such a fantastic time. I took some pictures of Vancouver for everyone hope you enjoy. :flower: 

Another day in the life of a proud Chi owner. :wave:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

WOW what a beautiful place :lol: so peaceful.

I LOVE reading ya entries  

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww im so jealous, sounds like a lovely day,  wish i was there. 
oh and as for the football chris made me watch that and teh grand national, altho the grand national was fun because we had bets on, chrises horse came in first and mine came in third  so a good day for us, well dor chris as it was his money he just lets me choose, but he sed hed by me something nice


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright Diary!

April 7th, 2004

Yeah I know it's been a few days since my last entry but this gal has been Buuuusssssyyyyy.... 

We have had the most beautiful weather for the past few days and you better believe Pango and I have been taking advantage of it. Vancouver is a beautiful city, but the winters are horrible. Rain and gloom 24 hours a day and not one smile on anyones face. Poor Pango who is not a big fan of cold, wet, gloomy, weather refuses to even take one step outside. So with that he misses his long walks, and offleash playtime. 

Now it's Spring and everyday rain has turned into every day sunshine. Pango and I goto the park every morning and afternnoon. He is like a kid in a sweets store. Running, playing with other pups, chasing his toys, and soaking up the sun. This little fella is having the time of his life, and I'm so happy that he is having such a good time now. He has so much energy I can barely keep up anymore. After our trip to the park this morning Pango was ready for his nap :sleepy2: and I was ready for some food. 

Now Pango is a food motivated pup-which made it so easy to train him. Which ROCKS!!! We get home and he goes over to his bed to try to take his nap, but as soon as he hears the fridge door open forget it. He is no longer tired, and he is all about what I'm about to eat. He doesn't beg for the food, he is just being nosey. So I pull out some vanilla yogurt (yogurt freak) and eat like I haven't ate in days. The phone rings and what do you know I have to get up and go get it. Can you believe I had to get my butt off the couch and get the phone :angry5: . I couldn't let the machine pick it up because I have been waiting for an important phone call for the past few days. 

I placed the yogurt container on the coffee table and explained to Pango that if he thought about sticking his nose anywhere near the container he would have to answer to me. :roll: This is what he heard. "Okay now Mommy has to go answer the phone, this container now belongs to you so please take it off the table and eat whatever is left". Now shame on me for thinking I could trust this EVIL :twisted: little monkey with my yogurt container, but having good faith I trusted him. I spent about 5 mintues on the phone and came back to this *(see picture attachments) *

I knew that he would do the exact oppisite so I had the camera ready and started shooting. He had no idea I was taking pictures of the crime. This is hard core evidence, and he has no hope when faced with the jury :lol: !!! All I could do was take the pictures and laugh. Finally he took his head out of the container and saw me :shock: . He had this look on his face of shame. HE WAS BUSTED, and he thought he was in big trouble. I wasn't upset at all and I just couldn't stop laughing. I had to punish him for this behavior. So what was a gal to do? Well the little EVIL monkey received a bath because after licking the container he was sticky. So I thought that it was fair and perfect punishment for this type of crime. 

Just another day in the life of a proud Chi owner!!!


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright Diary!!!

April 12, 2004

It was another beautiful weekend, and we had a great Easter. We packed up the car with scuba equipment, a picnic basket full of food and drinks, books, and let's not forget Pango. We were off to Whycliffe Park to soak up the sun and have some fun. Of course everyone got the same memo about going to the park, because it was PACKED. It took us about 10-15 minutes to find a spot to park, but finally found a real sweet one. Unpacked everything spread out our blanket, and as soon as that blanket hit the ground Pango was right on top sun bathing :roll: ....

There were a few other dogs there, but the owners wouldn't let them play. It's so hard to explain to Pango that not all pups can play with him. All he does is whine and whine. As if he is saying "Momma let me go so I can go play". This park doesn't have an off leash area for the pups-so you kinda have to keep your furbaby on a leash  . Although we still made the best of it. Pango had all his toys, a frozen kong stuffed with yogurt (great for a sunny day), and to top it all off kids were all over the place. He thought since he couldn't play with the other pups he would play with the kids. 

Alot of the kids were just in awe of him. The little girls were just all over him and since he is a ladies man he was loving it. Plus he loved the fact all these kids had the scent of cookies, and ice cream :lol: . We didn't have one mishap of a kid pulling his tail or ears. So he was very happy about that. After all the kids settled and went back to their families we got back to our little area, and just relaxed. It got hot sitting in the sun and poor Pango needed some shade-so we moved and found a perfect little spot with shade and a cool breeze. The view wasn't bad either :wink: .... 
Well nothing exciting happened but I did happen to take some pictures while taking a break from laying out in the sun. Hope you enjoy them.

:lol: :lol: :lol: The one with Pango on his back is a picture of how he sunbaths....


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love the way Pango sunbathes.  That was a really cute entry & I loved looking at the photos! Glad you had a good Easter!

Anna


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww what beautiful easter pics!, im glad to hear all the kids played nice, sounds like you had a great weekend
mia
x


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

THe "Pango being a ham" picture is so cute!!!


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright Diary!


April 17, 2004

Not much to report within the last few days really. Pango is kinda mad at me for several reasons though. First reason is I had to put chubby on a diet. Hey if this fat girl has to on a diet Pango has to suffer too :lol: ...So he has noticed some portions of food have changed and not as many yummy treats are thrown his way. For some reason he will not eat the reduced fat peanut butter-I can't say I blame him though. 

I went to Yoga this morning and got back (hurting but better) I decided to clip Pango's nails and give him a bath. There goes reason number 2 and 3 why Pango is upset with mommy. He sulked the whole time and just looked at me like I was the worst mother of all and that he wish I would just leave him alone :roll: . After his bath time I put some treats in his Kong and after only 5 minutes of playing he brought it ove rfor me to throw so that the treats would fall out. I had tons of cleaning to do so I couldn't play with him at that time. I just told him "I can't play right now". 

Well that was it Pango was a pup about to go on a rampage, and take his frustration out on mommies runners (shoes)... I'm in the kitchen washing up dishes and after finishing that I went to the bedroom to get laundry to only find Pango on my side of the bed :shock: :shock: :shock: !!! He was sitting there chewing on my runner :cussing: !!!! He has never chewed anything that doesn't belong to him. He knows that his toys are his and my stuff is mine. I mean I knew he was mad but man he was sooooo upset that he was going to show me who was boss. Ummm.....he underestimated me I think. I think the husband should of told him I am the boss and he would not get away with ~I have a potty mouth~like this. 

A loud "NO"came across the room and he knew he had did something very bad and was about to see mommy change into the Hulk. UGH!!! I was upset...I mean who wouldn't be....They were expensive and my favorite. I didn't know he was that mad at me. He just looked at me as I walked over to the bed with that look of "I'm so sorry mom but don't say I didn't tell you so". Little EVIL :twisted: MONKEY!!! I grabbed my shoe and just look at it. It was ruined-his little teeth are amazingly destructive I have found out :roll: . The only thing I could do was walk out of the room with the laundry and try to calm down. 

Finally calmed down after talking to hubby about plans for tomorrow, and called Pango into kitchen for a apology, hug, and treat  . "Pango come...no answer....Pango come....still nothing". I thought alright he is back on the bed with something else that belong to me, but when I walked into the bedroom there was no sign of him. So I figured he didn't hear me. I called and called :director: ....nothing. I searched all over the place until I found him under the some clothes in the laundry that I was about to wash :roll: . So after the apology from both parties, and lots of hugs and kisses we let all the grudges go. I give it about 3 hours before he is being a brat again though :lol:

Just another day in the life of a Chi owner!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I absolutely love your stories, you should be a writer! Pango is such a character. I am believing that is really their nature the more I get to know mine :lol:


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright Diary...

April 22, 2004

I am a little concerned about a trip that the hubby and I are taking....business...not pleasure :roll: . This is our first time away from Pango and of course I am the one with seperation anxiety. We have a sitter (hubbys ex but that's a whole different story :roll: ) and her ex husband has a pup that she has watched as well. We will be gone for 3 days and she will be staying here with her son (NOT MY HUSBANDS CHILD)... I have printed out a schedule for her about walk times, feeding times, treats that he can have, prepared all his paperwork and tags. My hubby says not to worry but Pango is my child and of course a mom will worry. 

She is coming by today to get the keys, garage door opener, and instructions for Pango. I don't want to come across as rude, because the hubby and her have a great friendship. I just have to let her know how I want her to care for my baby like it's her own. I had planned to take Pango to a well known kennel, but my hubby forgot to tell me he had asked her to watch him :boxing: . So I had to change those plans. It's not that I am uncomfortable with their friendship~that doesn't bother me~it's just is she going to care for Pango while we are gone. I dont want to be a ~I have a potty mouth~but I have every right to worry. 

She is a wonderful mother to her son and that puts me at ease a little bit. It's the fact that her son will be here with her. Will she only be watching her son who is 8 or 9, and not pay attention to Pango? You see this is why I will not have any children. I worry to much. I know I have every right to be worried, but I can't help it. ARGHHHHHH :evil: !!!! I'm just one stressed out lady right now and had to vent I guess. I'm sure all will be fine while we are gone. Keep telling myself "think positive thoughts".... hopefully it will kick in soon.

Just another day in the life of a proud Chi owner.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww im sure u dont have nething to worry about your hubbys ex will probably be realy scared of letting ne thing happen to pango, and upsetting her friend and his wife, im best friends with my ex joe and i know if i had to watch his gfs dog id be extra careful as if ne thin happen id b worried baoutbeing accused of a malicous attack lol
mia
x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a great diary , you are sooooo funny I have been seriously laughing my ass off at your potty mouth and pangos antics, I cant wait for your next entry :lol:


----------

